# Pink Eyed Cream?



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Can cream mice be pink eyed? I had some pew and what looks to be cream born from the last couple of litters but they're pink eyed and darker than their pew littermates. Not sure what they are, might have to post some pictures later if needed.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## ShonarPets (Aug 23, 2018)

Yes, cream can be pink eyed  They are probably argente cream.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice to know! Never heard of argente cream. Thanks.


----------



## ShonarPets (Aug 23, 2018)

You're welcome! Same here until i got some red eyed creams and looked it up. I have 2 that are tricolor cream, champagne, black with red eyes


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Looks like poorly pointed Himalayan to me. BTW, pink eyed mice are dove.


----------



## ShonarPets (Aug 23, 2018)

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/?pg=4&sub=11&ala=3 here is some info and on this site you can also find argente cream


----------

